
Your talent drought is your fault - reubensandwich
https://builttoadapt.io/your-talent-drought-is-your-fault-1db93a7e7d2c
======
sharemywin
the CIO said, “But we don’t have superstar developers like Netflix does,” as
an excuse for his team not iterating quickly. Adrian’s response, “Where do you
think we got our developers? We hired them from you.”

